# Hubbard's 08/24/21 thirty nine hour trip



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*Hubbard's 08/24/21 thirty nine hour trip*_
In the Sunshine State we take our fishing seriously.

Talk about serious, how about getting up early and going to the Sunshine Skyway Pier to catch Pinfish:



This place even looks 'fishy' on the outside:



Tammy, with that ice cream who cares about the summer heat in August:



A dip into that warm tropical water would feel really great:



Let's put it on our bucket-list for later; we are on a mission, a mission to catch fish.

One of the best parts of extended-hours fishing is the people. Many have been fishing together for years. 

We are Family!

When one of us hurts, we all hurt. Will, has been part of the Florida Fisherman ll Family for over ten years. While headed towards the Florida Middle Grounds Will gets word that his father has passed:



Immediately Captain Garett turns the Florida around and heads for port. 

Will leaves to be with his wife and daughter. 



Peace be with you.

Sad, but life, as it must, goes on.

One thing is for sure, there is never a dull moment:



Thanks to Tammy there is never a hungry moment:



First anchor drop:



First up the extremely prized Yellowtail Snapper:



The range of the Yellowtail Snapper:



Looks like we are not the only ones to enjoy catching and eating the Yellowtail. Many, because of its gentle, flaky meat consider Yellowtail Snapper to be among the finest eating of the entire snapper family:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

To say it's a 'little wet' would be an understatement:



Now that will brighten anyone's spirit:



This is turning into a major Yellowtail catch:



And that's just the beginning:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

To talk about a real prize is to talk about the Scamp Grouper:





Talk about a prize:



Beautiful:







The Scamp Grouper are getting even bigger:



The good eating, funny looking Trigger:



One Florida thing that really stands out is the variety of fish just waiting to be caught 24/7:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Just can't wait to cook that Yellowtail:

The Lady and the Donkey:

Back at the dock:




catch the trip video:





 

Personal: 
Just had the Watchman Device installed in my heart:

The Watchman Device is a small implant placed in the heart than can reduce the risk of stroke in patients with atrial fibrillation. 
I am home and doing just fine. In fact, already planning my next wild boar hunting trip. 
Please join me in saying a little prayer for the Repose of the Soul of Mister Drew McClure.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob ask em if they ever see any of these out there


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Not too often! 
I am now home & feeling great. Will be under a lot of restrictions for a few months. This is a pretty serious thing.

Joey, have not forgotten that invite to go Catfishing with you. What an honor it would be going with the best.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

If you go with Joey I hope like hell he at least let's me come down with a boat and tag along and Jack will have to go he can ride with me if he wants to but only if He don't bring his new Ol' big gal in his avatar![/QUOTE]


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Sound fantastic to me!


----------

